# Electric blue jack dempsey (EBJD) questions



## Micawatters

I have a few questions reguarding these fish (electric blue jack dempseys). I picked up 15 of these guys for $20 just a little under $2 each from a local guy that has been breeding them. They are about 1" and seem to be healthy but after reading about them it seems as these fish are very fragile and die rather easy. I would like to know what is the best way to to grow these babys to adults or try to for that matter. From those with experience with these guys, what water temp do they like the best? What is the best stuff to feed them at this size? what ph do they prefer? I have them in a 10gallon tank right now because I would like to grow them out as they are still small. I have a 135 gallon tank I would like to put them in once they are bigger.

I was reading on the cite that back in 2006 these seemed to be very unstable and died off rather fast. Are they becoming more stable now days? The guy I bought them from says that they die off randomly without notice. He bred a large 6.5"-7" ebjd male to a blue gene female to get these. he has about 400 of them currently in a 150 gallon tank with 1 batch of hatch out fry in another tank he also another tank that should hatch out tomorrow. All were fathered by the same male ebjd


----------



## 75505

From what I understand they like a ph around 6.5-7.0, unlike regular jacks that prefer 6.5-8.0. Same temperature parameters 72-86. The lower the temp the lower the aggression. I wouldn't go too extreme though.

They are more fragile when they're less than 5 inches because they are prone to parasites. For that reason I would stick to feeding them flakes or pellets and avoid live food.

They also tend to stress very easily and as they get bigger a 10 gallon tank will definitely be filled with hostility. They are definitely less aggressive and more shy than regular jacks though.  Be sure to watch for them pairing off as they get bigger...if any one pair decides to spawn you could have an entire tank full of dead fish. 

If you keep the water parameters nice and watch for signs of aggression between them you should be able to keep stress levels down and keep most to all of them alive!

As with the nature of mutations...that's how evolution works. The weaker mutations die off. Unfortunately for the pet world we humans like 'pretty things'. As long as you give them the best care there isn't any reason natural selection can't be overlooked!


----------



## Micawatters

mmolitor87 said:


> From what I understand they like a ph around 6.5-7.0, unlike regular jacks that prefer 6.5-8.0. Same temperature parameters 72-86. The lower the temp the lower the aggression. I wouldn't go too extreme though.
> 
> They are more fragile when they're less than 5 inches because they are prone to parasites. For that reason I would stick to feeding them flakes or pellets and avoid live food.
> 
> They also tend to stress very easily and as they get bigger a 10 gallon tank will definitely be filled with hostility. They are definitely less aggressive and more shy than regular jacks though.  Be sure to watch for them pairing off as they get bigger...if any one pair decides to spawn you could have an entire tank full of dead fish.
> 
> If you keep the water parameters nice and watch for signs of aggression between them you should be able to keep stress levels down and keep most to all of them alive!
> 
> As with the nature of mutations...that's how evolution works. The weaker mutations die off. Unfortunately for the pet world we humans like 'pretty things'. As long as you give them the best care there isn't any reason natural selection can't be overlooked!


I agree that the 10 gallon is a little small but they are also very small. I just want to get them a little larger before placing them in my 135. I also need to cycle my 135 before I put them in it. I plan on keeping them in the 10 gallon holding tank for a month 2 at the most. As for them pairing off I highly doubt they will this young. I only plan on keeping a few out of the bunch. If i can get a large majority of them to survive I will give them to those who are able to care for such a fish.

Do you have any ebjd's currently?


----------



## 75505

Yeah. definitely okay while they're tiny.  I only mentioned it because I have a juvie JD at the moment in my 60 with a convict and he chases the convict alllllll around the tank lol. They should be less aggressive and I notice it seems to diminish in younger cichlids with the more fish you have.

I do not currently have one but I was looking into it so I did a lot of reading up on them! Decided to go with a regular jack dempsey because I don't have the greatest selection of stores around here unless I go into St. Louis which isn't practical for me most days of the week. Stores like petsmart don't like to carry them.


----------



## Micawatters

I have a small regular JD also in my 55gal. Hes a little over a inch and a quarter but hes a stocky little guy that holds his own for being so small.

I have never seen the ebjd's at petsmart, petco etc... Even if I did they would probly want top dollar. Best bet is to maybe find someone local who is willing to throw you a deal on one. I wouldnt mind picking up a small blue gene jack :dancing:


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *Micawatters*,

*mmolitor87* is correct when stating they are prone to parasites. As such, many hobbyists recommend using a UV sterilizer to help combat this issue.

Keeping your tank clean with frequent water changes is the best for them. When I had EBJDs they always seemed to be the first cichlid to be negatively effected if I was negligent with water changes.

Be sure to keep them with less aggressive cichlids; they seem to do best when not openly challenged for tank dominance.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jason_nj

I wouldn't worry about the PH too much. I would say as long as the PH is stable, I would keep the PH at whatever the natural PH is for the water in your area. Normally I would say grow them out in a 20 long but 15 fish are a lot of fish so a 55 gallon might be perfect for them to grow out in.

They are prone to parasites usually up to about 3 inches, then they start to become stronger. I would pick up some anti parasite meds and at the first sign of trouble treat them for parasites. Also I would not keep them with any other aggressive fish. A U\V sterilizer does help. Just keep the water as clean as possible and you should be fine.


----------



## dsouthworth

*jason_nj*

I personally wouldn't spend money on meds just yet. a UV is worth the money and help with the water. The fewer chemicals you introduce to the water, the better.


----------



## jason_nj

Dsouthworth,

I breed EBJDs and I'm not saying treat with chemicals just for the sake of it but in my experience, treating at the first sign of parasites usually saves the fish. If you wait until you have to go buy meds then it usually too late.


----------



## Micawatters

jason_nj... I agree with you 100% its better to treat sooner rather later. I was told from the breeder that others in the tank had the milky stringy feces. I decided I am going to treat them all so I went looking for some jungle parasite clear. All my local shops did not carry this brand and the girls working the counter did not have a clue about parasite meds. I even looked at my local walmart and meijer. What other meds can i use to treat them for parasites? Brands? I have one more store I am going to call tomorrow.

What do you feed your 1 inchers?


----------



## jason_nj

The Tetra Parasite Guard I think is almost identical to the Jungle Parasite Clear so that is what I have handy and the big box Pet Stores almost always carry it.

As for feeding, if they are big enough, Hikari Gold Baby Pellets if not then either Tetra Cichlid Crisps crushed or I use a salt\pepper grinder and grind up Hikari Bio+ Gold medium pellets. As fry I usually feed live BBS.


----------



## Micawatters

jason_nj said:


> The Tetra Parasite Guard I think is almost identical to the Jungle Parasite Clear so that is what I have handy and the big box Pet Stores almost always carry it.
> 
> As for feeding, if they are big enough, Hikari Gold Baby Pellets if not then either Tetra Cichlid Crisps crushed or I use a salt\pepper grinder and grind up Hikari Bio+ Gold medium pellets. As fry I usually feed live BBS.


Jason... Check your PM box I sent you a message.


----------



## kasper

Hi, where are you in Michigan?

I raised a year-old electric blue to about 4" long 6 years ago, but he caught some kind of internal bug and died off within 3 days. Basially went from a normal-acting Jack Dempsey to a shy fish, then quit eating, then dead. I ran an overfiltered community 75g tank.

About three years a go there was a local breeder in the west suburbs of Detroit, and you could pick up EBJD everywhere for $10-15 each, they were all from his breeding pair. I bought 3 from a local fish store. This time I bought UV filters to deal proactively with any parasites and went OCD on the waterchanges. 2 of the 3 made it, one was lost to aggression. I think the UV made the difference.

One thing though, this batch all have eye issues: The largest one was never more agressive than your average Rainbow cichlid (he would chase but not injure), and is now about 6", but his right eye is all white and I'm pretty sure he can't see out of it. The eye is not an injury from aggression, I think its just genes. Another one I bought with him is still only about 2" long after a year, with very large extruding eye lenses. Its not popeye or any other disease, just his genetics. The little guy is living happily in a 10 gallon tank with a plec and some dither fish but I don't think he'll ever grow. Other fish that show up as trade-ins at the fish store also have eye issues.

When I spoke to the owners of the three local stores near me they all said the same: the fish they sold were hit and miss. They just have issues with appearance, growth, illness, genetics etc.

I'd be very interested to hear or see how these fish grow. Could be from the same breeding pair?


----------



## Micawatters

I doubt that this is the same Guy that breed your EBJD'S. His male came from aquabid that he raised to 7" possibly more. He has been breeding him to his blue gene females all of which are unrelated. Who knows, could possibly be the same Guy, do you know the guys name you bought your Electrics from if not what was the name of the store you bought them from. 
He is having a hard time keeping them alive. I think they have parasites as some of them in the tank had white poo. I'm going to treat mine today just for precautionary measures incase they do have some sort of internal parasite causing these little guys to die off.


----------



## Micawatters

I am finishing up the first parasite treatment. I honestly dont think they needed it but I treated them anyway. They are going strong and are eating like crazy :thumb:


----------

